# learning how to poop all over again



## malfunctioning (Nov 25, 2006)

I have suffered from IBS-C for almost a decade now. My main coping mechanism, and the only way I've been able to have a BM (without super powerful sodiumphosphate artlliary) is every morning, at about the same time, eat breakfast and then drink a very large cup of strong black tea. It works best when I am alone, in a personal and safe place, which makes this routine ineffective when traveling. Now drinking a huge cup of tea every morning doesn't sound like the biggest pain in the ass, but in fact it's become much more than just drinking some tea. I often have to drink 1-2 cups, or more, over 4 teabags, which I leave in. The acidity from all this tea has really torn up my stomach. And as a side effect I have not had an spontaneous bowel movement for as long as I can remember. The time this morning produce takes prevents me from partaking in a lot of morning activities.I just graduate from college (taking classes part time because of bad belly issues) and I am determined to retrain my bowel how to do it's thing without such strong stimulants. The first two weeks of this have been absolute hell. I have been so constipated, stomach huge and unweldy, that moving and partakng in normal life activities is the last thing I want to do. I'm afraid to rely on stimulants, but when I get so incredibly backed up what else can I do?It's like a type of withdrawal regimen needs to be determined for me. Do any of you have any ideas of how I can do this?(I'm working with some docs at the cleveland clinic and had a sitz marker test done, and today the DREADFUL defecography (in which the prep basically failed me because I was so backed up). I am hoping these tests will give me some clues as how to retrain my bowel.Anyway, would every other day of tea work? or how the hell do I do this? Quitting cold turkey is seriously so incredibly painful and debilitating that depression and dumb thoughts of ending it all stampede my head constantly, even though I know they are not an option for me.Thanks! i wish to each one of you the patience and willingness to figure out the maze of our incredibly difficult illnesses.?


----------



## malfunctioning (Nov 25, 2006)

A big part of this is that I yearn SO BADLY TO TRAVEL! This regimen does not work, as I have found from very painful excursions, while others play and explore, and am stuck at the hostel rolling around in pain, or drowning myself in ginormous American sized cups of lipton. I WANT FREEDOM!


----------



## bungedup (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi malfunctioning, sorry to hear you're having a hard time.I definitely feel your pain re: travelling. Whenever I travel anywhere for a day or more, my bowels just refuse to co-operate, and unless I go crazy on the stool softeners, it feels like I'll never go again. Of course, they take a good few days to work, so I'm left feeling horrid for even longer. This has ruined every holiday or trip away I've head for nearly a decade, but I am hoping to conquer it soon.I have never experienced a complete loss of the urge to go, but I agree with your thinking that the stimulant use isn't good over a long period. Have you tried militarising your normal routine? By that I mean getting up at the same time every day and sitting on the toilet for 10 minutes or so at the same time (for a few weeks, perhaps), to unconsciously teach your body that 'yup, this is the time we use to poop.' Even if the urge isn't there and nothing happens to begin with, perhaps after a few days, a week, or re-training, something might happen. I know this will be difficult while you're still constipated, but as you suggest, maybe you can cut the tea out every other day, or just try to drink a little less. It's scary to experiment when you don't want to risk feeling worse, but I guess you never know until you try.The other thing I would suggest that has helped me, is optimum pooping form. So that means relaxing, not straining (or holding my breath while straining), and using my abdominal muscles instead to help push, not trying to force it out using my butt muscles =/ Some say raising your feet up on a stool helps too, but that one isn't for me.My apologies if this advice isn't useful to you, but you're definitely not alone in all this







All the best.bungedup.


----------



## malfunctioning (Nov 25, 2006)

Your advice is really helpful, thank you bungedup! Any direction is helpful, since the routine I've stuck to for so long needs to change and I'm at a lack for what to replace it with.I'm definitely going to try getting up at the same time and sitting for ten minutes. I have a question about using the abdominal muscles- I assume it's the lower ones- do you suck them in, tighten them? I know moving muscles is hard to explain in words but any hints you could relay would be helpful!Thanks again! And anyone else who has ideas about withdrawing from my not working routine and what to do instead I'd so appreciate hearing them!Changing something that has kept me functioning but in a less than optimal state is sooo hard to change without direction. And my odd tea routine is always not really understood by doctors.... But I need that half of my day back to live the life that i want.


----------



## bungedup (Nov 7, 2009)

You're welcome, malfunctioning. Sorry, I should have explained myself better about the abdominal stuff. I followed the advice written here: http://www.constipationadvice.co.uk/achieving_inner_health/practical_tips.php For the ab stuff, it reads:


> The best way to open your bowels is by using your abdominal (stomach) muscles to push. Leaning forward, supporting your elbows on your thighs and breathing gently, relax your shoulders. Make your abdominal muscles bulge outwards to "make your waist wide". Now use these abdominal muscles as a pump to push backwards and downwards into you bottom. Keep up the gentle but firm pressure.


I would definitely recommend reading the whole article, which describes the best way to sit, breath, and push. I found it really difficult to get out of bad pooping habits - especially straining - but once you learn to relax and breathe (and try not to get panicky or frustrated when things don't happen right away), you know you're on the slow road to progress Do post back to let us know how you get on in the coming weeks. All the best,bungedup.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Malfunctioning,Unfortunately this is the problem that many IBS'ers suffer from. You can consider it a blessing or a curse. I think you will find that alot of us suffer through substantial pain until the point that we learn a 'routine' that will allow us to work. I mean, the other option is just not going at all. So we latch onto the routine.For me, despite the drugs they prescribe (fiber and lactulose) it all still rellies on the morning coffee and as you said, the quite uninterupted environment. I think this aspect of IBS is the most difficult for people to understand, they assume that if you are given the drugs that your body reacts just like a normal one. This is not the case at all, even when we receive help we still have to 'negotiate' our bodies into passing or else they don't.It is perculiar considering say if you had that tea when you were out with friends, you wouldn't go, and it just makes it even more peculiar. Unfortunatly I am yet to find a reliable solution, and considering the alternative giving myself a couple of hours in the morning isn't so bad. But you are right, it really interferes with your routine. In many ways we are completely trapped inside of our bodies and lack the most basic of freedoms. Ive always thought of it like this, people say its a minor condition but even the most dreadful diseases don't impact upon your life in such a complete fashion.I would recommend trying something else, honestly for me lactulose was a blessing and the first time I had a normal life since my early teens. Some on here don't find it helps but its trial and error for most of us. Personally if the tea helps you, than it helps you... as inconvienient as it can be.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I feel your pain!! And believe me, you are not alone. Seems to be the bane of just about everybody on the constipation board---problems with traveling. I try to stay on my routine as much as possible which is magnesium and vitamin C at night and zelnorm (from medsmex). lots of coffee and a little nicotine in the morning. If possible I try to be alone which makes me relax more but sometimes that's not possible. I'm also lucky in that I am very limber and have assumed a squatting position on the toilet which has helped me be able to empty my bowels more completely. Trial and error. Took me a long time to figure out what worked but I kept reading posts on this board and finally have a routine that usually works pretty well----and I've done pretty much the same thing for many many years now. I don't get as upset about it like I used to, not as obsessed but again, that took quite awhile to work through. Good luck and keep posting. Wonderful people on this BB who have been where you are and are available to just listen or give advice if we can.


----------



## malfunctioning (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your replies! The last few days have certainly be hellish- I just got back from the Cleveland Clinic where I prepped and completed a defecography. AAAAHHH!My tea routine has become so ineffective, and I am just curious is there is anyway I can repair their natural functioning- like everyone here! If I never try to switch then I'll always wonder if there was a way! Of course the inconvenience and time consumption of drinking 2-3 huge cups of tea is nothing compared to what I have been experiencing, but perhaps it has to get worse in order for me to get better.I have been practicing the breathing and abdomen pushing, and want to continue working with that. Also, I am very interested to see what the results of the defecography are, and ways that maybe these docs can help me!In the meantime depression has been haunting me, and I really need to take action to counteract all that, so hard.How I just wish I could unzip my belly, and push the poo out of my intestines like a toothpaste bottle...Take care everyone, once again wish you strength and wellness in all your lives!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good that you had the defogram. it's a very good test to have and can reveal a lot of what's going on in there--problems such as pelvic floor dysfunction, rectocele, rectal prolapse etc and once provided with this info the doc can give you a treatment plan to help--ie if your pelvic floor muscles aren't working properly, biofeedback can help with that..and that's great you've been working with the breathing and abdominal pushing. that method has helped me a lot, plus using a footstool--allows for a more complete evacuation. i find it also helps to have strong abs/core muscles, which fortunately i do thanks to all the ab exercises i have to do because of back problems.bungedup---thanks for posting your info and also for the link to that website--that's a very helpful site!malfunctioning--please don't lose hope. you're on your way to getting some answers, especially with the defogram you just had plus help from those on the board. keep up the good work--working with your doc, researching, reading on the board etc, trying things you think may help--lot of trail and error, but worth it-- and also keep practicing, as bungedup put it--"optimum pooping form" --great way to put it--lol--it's true!wishing you all the best.

also--check this video out--"how to empty your bowels without straining" :


----------

